# Diabetes freestyle



## malimber (Apr 5, 2019)

Hi
I can see there is a PT website for freestyle libre sensors, but can they be prescribed from the doctor like they are from some areas of the UK? 
Thanks


----------



## Zola (Sep 30, 2019)

*Diabetes*

I'm not sure what you are talking about, not having lived in the USA for more than 30 years. A friend living in Colombia introduced me to corn silk tea. I now use it to control my sugar levels. 

You can buy it in large grocery stores here, or in health stores (cheaper and more for the money). It's called, in Portuguese _Barbas de Milho_. Yes, it does look like little hairs you might find on a barber's floor.

You can also make your own from the silky threads of corn husks. 

You can also pay a lot and order it from Amazon.com where it's marketed as a Korean health food.

I'm happier taking this than the multi-side effects of Metformin. Since I'm pre-diabetic, working to get 'normal' this works for me. It probably lessens insulin needs for some people but I don't think it's used as a replacement for Metformin or insulin.


----------

